# ears up at 11 weeks



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

I noticed today that my pups ears are standing. Well today they are but lets see what happens tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any pictures??


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

My girl (Kadin) had her ears up at 11 weeks. They've been up since and she's just about 13 weeks old now. I don't see them coming back down but we'll just have to see


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I got my pup at 13 wks and hers were standing.. never had a day that they didn't stand. They have to have been up for a few weeks before then because there was no flop at all. 

I want some pix


----------



## GROCKSHD (Apr 2, 2010)

Lucky!! My male is 16 weeks today, and I have 1 up and 1 down


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

No pics loaded but today there still up.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

when we got shilo her ears were up (8weeks!) then they went down then up then down then up haha


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, Blitz's ears were up at 7 and a half weeks (when I got him). I've seen them go back, but never flop forward or anything. They're also quite big, but he is growing into them heh.


----------



## solomongsd (Mar 28, 2010)

Solomon's ears have been bouncing back and forth since he was 8 weeks. They'll stand up, then he'll grow an inch overnight and they'll flop, then they'll stand up, then he'll grow a lot again quickly and they'll fall.. friday they were standing, now one is flopping. it's funny, i love the floppy ears.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto had one up at 8 weeks, the other came up the following week. I was robbed of all wonky ear cuteness.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

This morning one is up and one is floppy. LOL


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We got Jax at 6.5 weeks... his one ear stood at 7 weeks and the other was floppy (the one with the tattoo)... he's 9 weeks now and they're both down


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly has been up and down, up and down! Never even had a full day staying up


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly's (22 weeks) still aren't up! Very very occasionally one will stand up but only for a few minutes. I would like them to be up and stay up but if they don't, it doesn't really matter to me


----------



## ennairb (Feb 13, 2010)

I've had mine for a week now he is 11 weeks today and when I got him they were standing perfectly, and today I noticed the tips are starting to droop.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

SunCzarina said:


> Otto had one up at 8 weeks, the other came up the following week. I was robbed of all wonky ear cuteness.


Jen, don't feel bad. I had 2 days of wonky ears and that was it. I wish Stark's would have been more floppy. I love that stage of GSD puppyhood!


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

rambo had them up from 9weeks to like yesterday they are now fully flopped down and wiggly. Though occasionally he gets them to go up.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I think Molly must be a VERY late bloomer....6 months and 1 week old today and one of her ears has been up almost all the time for only the last 5 days!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She could be teething.

I would give her a nice marrow bone to chew.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you Elisabeth! Yeah the vet said she is still teething and for the last 3 weeks (I think) she does get marrow bones! She is the runt so don't know if that slows development down as she is still soooo much smaller than her littermates


----------



## Derby GSD (Apr 30, 2010)

lol....I went through the one hear flop, they were both up early then one just flopped. I am a first time GSD owner, so I gotta say I was a lil nervous it was going to stay that way, but as you can see in the pics everything AoK


----------

